# Sauvegarder Discussions iPhone



## h.pb_ (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour. Je vous donne le contexte. 
Je veux supprimer une discussion  de mon fil de messages iPhone, cependant il se peut que j’en ai un jour besoin. 

je souhaiterai pouvoir un jour y accéder si necessaire grâce à une application tierce, ou n’importe quel moyen. 
Si possible j’aimerai que cette application dispose de la fonction « recherche », comme sur iPhone afin de trouver rapidement des mots clés. 
Merci d’avance


----------



## h.pb_ (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour. 
Contexte : je souhaite supprimer une discussion de mon fil de message, cependant j’aurai peut être besoin de retrouver certains messages plus tard.

Donc je cherche un moyen ( application) de sauvegarder totalement une discussion sans que la suppression sur l’iPhone n’affecte la sauvegarde . 

Je sais pas si ma demande est clair
Merci d’avance !


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2022)

A part Phone View, je ne connais pas d'autres logiciel qui peut sauvegarder une discussion.


----------



## h.pb_ (31 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> A part Phone View, je ne connais pas d'autres logiciel qui peut sauvegarder une discussion.


Mince… surtout que Phone view est visiblement payant


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2022)

Logique, un bon logiciel est souvent payant. Mais c'est tellement peu cher. À moins que tu estimes que perdre des messages ne vaut pas les 30  $ demandés.


----------



## hellno.e (3 Septembre 2022)

h.pb_ a dit:


> Bonjour. Je vous donne le contexte.
> Je veux supprimer une discussion  de mon fil de messages iPhone, cependant il se peut que j’en ai un jour besoin.
> 
> je souhaiterai pouvoir un jour y accéder si necessaire grâce à une application tierce, ou n’importe quel moyen.
> ...


bonjour, normalement sur iPhone on peut trier les messages des expéditeurs inconnus et dans les contacts, si les messages que tu ne souhaites plus voir ne proviennent pas de tes contacts, ils n'apparaîtront plus.
pour cela, 
allez dans RÉGLAGE 
puis MESSAGES
et enfin cocher filtrer les expéditeurs inconnus


----------

